# Ladder accident



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey folks. I haven't been able to get on for awhile and hope that all is well with you. I want to share a dumb thing I did in hopes that it will help you (and me) think before acting.

Last Friday morning I was installing more security cameras on my house after my garage was broken into a couple of days before then. All that was taken this time was an old lawn mower and a very small air compressor. Kind of a grab and run thing. The thing that worries me is that now they've seen what I have and will probably be back.

When I went to install the camera on the corner of the house that will be watching the small side door of the garage, where the stuff was taken through, I didn't have the right size ladder. My step ladder was too short, and the extension ladder was too tall to touch the house below where the electrical wiring leaves the house and goes to the garage. I also wasn't comfortable with reaching down from the roof and around the clump of wiring to install the mounting screws.

I would have had to make a 60 minute round trip to go to my son's house to get the taller step ladder that he has, so I decided to put the extension ladder up against the house (at about a 40 degree angle) and drive a stake behind the bottom rung to keep it from skating down the side of the house. Only problem was that I got a phone call and forgot to drive the stake.

When I had walked up the ladder and was driving the 1st screw, I suddenly heard the ladder ratcheting down the siding and realized I was going down fast. Somewhere during the ride down, my right leg slipped through one of the rungs. So I hit the ground in this order:
-right heel hit ground
-rung of ladder came down on shin bone.
-my body weight came down on top of ladder.

Needless to say, both bones in the lower leg were snapped, about 6 inches below the knee joint. I don't remember anything else, but vaguely came to realize that I was now lying about 3 feet from the ladder with a bloody face and my back to the ladder. I tried to move and realized that I was in trouble. I called my other son and when he got there he saw that it was bad and called an ambulance. I still don't know how my face got cut up.

So I just got home from the hospital last night after going through the worst pain I've ever had, a long surgery, looking at 3-4 months of rehab, and I doubt if I'll be back in the shop much before thanksgiving. I really wish I had made the trip to get the right ladder, or at least double checked to see if my ladder arrangement was ready to use.

I hope you will get a good mental picture of that ladder going through the shin bone the next time you set up an extension ladder. I know that I will. Jim


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim,

It takes a big man to share a mistake. I hope you're back to 100% soon. 

Hopefully your lesson will be a reminder to us all that a few minutes saved here and there can be quite expensive....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your accident hope your recovery is fast


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; hoping you have a speedy recovery!
Yeh, I have a healthy, if not slightly irrational, fear of ladders...and I don't mean walking under them. I did the sliding ladder thing ONCE; didn't get hurt but I sure learned my lesson.
Another cautionary tale. Do not EVER, for _any_ reason, lean your aluminum ladder against your aluminum gutters!
a) you will almost certainly damage them.
b) sooner or later you _will_ ride your ladder to the ground.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ouch!! Hope your recovery goes quickly.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I do NOT like ladders. Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Jim, get well soon buddy!!


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow thats gotta hurt, cheers buddy at least you'll have ya family waiting on you hand and foot { pardon the pun }


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

that story gave me a chill down my spine must have hurt like hell we all make mistakes hope you get well soon


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate it Jim. Thanks for posting and prayers go up for a quick and full recovery!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim.

Get well soon. Thanks for sharing that important lesson with the team...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Jim, I have had a few wild rides on some ladders, and was laughing remembering my rides as I read about yours, until I got to the part where you got busted up. Sorry man. I hope you are back on your feet again real soon.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your mishap Jim. I know you learned/shared a valuable lesson from this. Best wishes for a quick recovery.

I rode a 16' wooden ladder to the shop floor once. I was working on the back side of a press and a co-worker hit the ladder with a fork lift. Lucky for me the ladder spun and I was on top of it when it went down.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

OUCH
I hope that you get to feeling better soon


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

RE-Note to self, 'get someone else to go up ladders'

I too hate them so have used the above note in the past.

Get well soon Jim, don't be too demanding on the carers


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

get better soon


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Joining in with others -- Get Well Soon!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the lesson and hope you recover faster than you hope to. I have 3 different ladders, 18' extension and a 6 and 10 footer, right ladder for the jobs, although my wife didn't quite understand why we have so many. Makes me nervous to get my feet within about 3-4 feet from the top rung. Despite that, a ladder came out from under me while putting up a ceiling fan (it was low too) over the bed. Shoe sole caught on the bed and over I went. Didn't hurt anything but was a reminder that I can't fly.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Horrible accident. Hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Jim,

As I was reading your story, I could see a bad accident was coming just by the way you were describing the series of events. 

I had a job for about three years that required me to work from various types of ladders day in and day out. They ranged from 10' up to 24' when fully extended. When we had to go higher we had to climb or get a man lift. I can't tell you how many times I worked in conditions that were not for the faint of heart and took risks I shouldn't have... Some could have been fatal. And they all were in the name of getting a pay check. The situation you described is similar to scenarios I was always afraid of happening. 

As much as it hurts, it could have been much worse. I for one am glad you are well enough off to tell about it. I hope you make a full recovery and can laugh at least a little bit about it one day. In the mean time, take care of yourself, your family needs you and this forum definitely values your contributions.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim, I hope you heal thoroughly and well.

For the past seven years I've had in my garage a "Ladder Leveler" attachment for my 24' Werner extension ladder. I've been meaning to install it for all of those years. After reading your post this morning I immediately went out and got it and spent several hours putting it on my ladder. (I hate to think how many times I've been up on it, using blocks of wood to level it and pounding in a stake to keep it from slipping.)

I'll think of you as I climb it this autumn. Best wishes.

Paul


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, what an outpouring of concern and support for me from all of you fine people! It really touches me and reinforces my opinion that you are the best. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Jim


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

O M G Jim!!! Sending healing prayers your way.

And unfortunately, I *did* envision that fall, and the sickness that wracked through me was intense. 

Very thankful you're on the mend, and *next* time:
*To Hell With The Phone Call!* (Using the correct ladder is a given... finish what you're doing, 
you can call them back. lol)


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jim I hope your leg heals up fast. Sorry to hear about your accident but we have all had one sort or another with ladders. 

I had my own accident because I failed to tie off the fly rope. Needless to say the ladder started coming down at the fly section due to the dogs not being seated properly. Had I tied off the fly and I normally do I would of been saved but not this time. I saw the ladder headed towards the new window I just installed so instead I push the ladder to the left and push my self in the opposite direction. I landed on my back on top of a three foot retainer wall. I broke L4 L5 lateral processes (the end of the vertebrae) off and it hurt like hell. Laying on my back I thought **** did I just do what I think I have done. The this little kid came running across the street and said, "Man mister that's gotta hurt" I laughed and said ya it does kid. 

I was off work for 2 months and took nearly 5 yrs to heal. So ya thanks for sharing and reminding me to be safe on a ladder god know I spend half my time on the dam things.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*more ladder accident*

Thanks for all the additional good wishes. It really makes me feel better to know that so many care.

Another thing I should have put in my original message is the importance of having a cellphone that you can get to if you're hurt. Several years ago a friend had a similar ladder accident but broke both legs. He had a cell phone, but it was in his shirt pocket. When he went down, the phone went flying and was about 10 feet from him. He couldn't move to get to the phone, and had to lay in the scorching sun for about 6 hours until someone got home and found him. He ended up with a bone infection and nearly lost the whole leg.

Because of what happened to him, I have since always kept my phone in a belt holster that I can get to with either hand. If I hadn't been able to get my phone out, I would have been stranded for a few hours myself. So please take the time to be sure you can communicate before using anything that's dangerous when you're going to be alone while you're doing it. Jim


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great advice Jim! The problem is, folks don't always recognize the hazard, or acknowledge the risk factor. That's often why the accident happens in the first place.
But yes, absolutely on the cell phone. The bigger the iPhone type devices get, the less likely a person will be carrying it when they need it. 

Why is it you see people actually _carrying_ their smart phones in their hands? Can they not bear to be separated from their FB page/Twitter acct. for even a moment?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Risk Assessment*

I am truly dumbfounded...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

chessnut2 said:


> Thanks for all the additional good wishes. It really makes me feel better to know that so many care.



Jim I did some painting this past weekend and put some extra safety efforts on the ladders because of this thread you started and will continue as I work my way around the house. Hope all is getting better for you.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello. Jim.

Hope you will get well very soon. We need you doing some sawdust!!!

Best regards.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sorta Like Jenga*

Seemed simple enough...at the time!
Visual Consumer: Good job!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

You are not the 1st to do something stupid on a ladder, don't ask me how I know


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I got shivers reading that Jim. I hope you're recovery goes well. 

As for ladders I avoid them whenever possible. Me n' heights don't 
get along as it is


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim,

Wondering how your healing is goin'.

Paul


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I do hope your recovery is going well. We would all welcome an update.
Best wishes


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Jim,

That's a real nasty tale of woe! Hope that by now you are much improved.

I have done really stupid things with ladders during my career as a sparky but thankfully now that's all done with and I came out relatively undamaged by ladders.

Steps on the other hand I have had bad luck with! Never trust someone else's steps or ladders come to that. I was once at someones home doing some loft work when the guy said he had a set of steps that were great for getting into the loft. Younger and less wise in those days I trusted him and the steps. Mistake!

Just as I had reached the top step there was a cracking and the steps parted sideways at the top and the flat tread I was standing on dropped to the next step and then to the next etc! bang bang bang until I was left still standing on a pile of treads with my arms above my head still holding my tool box that I was about to put into the loft!

I may have still been standing but I knew I was far from ok, when I tried to put down my box I discovered I had done something nasty to my back and couldn't move without intense pain. It was about six months before my back was better and it was NEVER as good as it was before the step incident.

I should have known steps would be my downfall (pun intended) as my grandad and dad both worked with ladders regularly but only had accidents with steps, it must be genetic. 

Also my dad has been barred from steps for 20 odd years as he was liable to forget he was up them and just walk off! I've seen him do it.

Anyway my story shared, I know it isn't in the same league as Jim's but it may save someone from using faulty (Assume anyone else's steps are!) steps and give you a giggle as I'm certain that anyone watching me fall through step after step would have had to laugh. I wish there had been someone filming it as it must have looked like something from Laurel and Hardy.

Get well soon Jim, Al


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Ladder accident update*

Hello all and Happy New Year. I continue to receive good wishes and concern from you great folks in the forum, and realized that I hadn't posted any updates for awhile.

I'm coming along real well and starting to get around. Had a big setback in October when an overzealous physical therapist insisted that I was ready to start climbing steps. I told her I didn't think it was a good idea, but she persisted until I was talked into it. Sure enough, on the first step, the Fibula rebroke. Because it had originally broken away from the knuckle of the knee joint instead of down toward the middle of the bone, The doctor wasn't able to use any screws to secure it and it wasn't strong enough for that much strain yet. So I basically had to start over again, with a KOFA brace to hold the bone still.

In the last week or so, I've been able to get out to the shop some by myself. It's been too cold to be out there for long, and I get tired amazingly quickly. But it's a big, big psychological boost to go out there and just sit by myself for awhile. I'm starting to see tools and equipment that aren't really there. Looks bad for the budget this year.

Thanks again for the concern and interest so many of you have shown. There's a special breed of people in this forum. Jim
Only 66 days until Spring!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to know that, Jim.

Hope you will be able to walk very soon


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Continued good wishes, Jim. 

I hear you on the overly-aggressive PT. After that happened to me I swore I'd counter with , "Oh? Show me that my doctor ordered that!" or "Let me talk to my doctor first!" Of course, I haven't been back in PT since.

Keep us posted.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim, I am sorry that I did not see this earlier and respond sooner. I, too; hate ladders. My hopes and prayers are for your continued healing. My Dad told my brother and me that "if it doesn't kill you - it will make you stronger". WOW! Getting stronger sure can hurt! In 1980 I was helping a very good friend build his house. The house was large: two stories on top of a full basement and with a steep roof. The end we were working on had brick veneer on the basement and cedar siding up the two stories and aside the attic space. Timing of the gable vent was terrible and the siding was already on when the vent arrived. The homeowner's brother worked for a Commercial HVAC Company and had a 40 foot ladder on his van. That was the only way to get up as high as needed. Turns-out, I was the only one on the job strong enough to go-up the ladder carrying that gable vent. Homeowner's wife was to stay at the base of the ladder - because there were masonry scraps where the ladder needed to be planted. We (wrongly) decided to have the ladder too flat - but the 40 foot length allowed this to work. While at the top, I met homeowner who was in attic - he traded me tools and nails for gable vent. When I began hammering, a car pulled into the driveway and honked horn - homeowner's wife left base of ladder location - leaving yours truly to fall 28 feet into masonry scraps. Yours truly broke both legs, both arms, pelvis, 6- vertebrae and 3- ribs. It took 950 stitches to close me-up.

This Jim is why I, too; hate ladders!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Otis, I would apportion more blame to the 'wife' than the ladder......

WOW, you must feel the cold weather...?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, Otis; that's a three story fall! You're lucky to be alive. Did the ladder pull away from the house and fall backwards?
I. Hate. Ladders.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You are most fortunate! Thanks for posting. This will make us more aware of the need for safety in the shop and around the home. Hope the recovery is quick and complete.
I know of two gents who did not survive their ladder falls. One was on a step ladder in the den of his home.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*No more LADDERS for Otis...*

To all, but to James - yes I no longer enjoy cold weather - unless I am being quite active. 
I am VERY BLESSED to have survived.
to Dan - The ladder was too "flat" and therefore the ladder and I stayed-together for about half of the fall - like riding a dirt bike too fast on a very rough path. I parted company with the ladder about halfway down. I landed on my hands and knees. Broke the outer (sharp-edged) bones in both forearms and both shins. Fortunately, the pelvis break was minor, but ALL of my abdominal muscles were ripped from the lower connection to the front of my pelvis - I got opened-up in surgery, and 21- holes were drilled into it. These holes became anchor points for the muscles to be reattached to the pelvis (quite painful for a long time). The fall splintered the lower vertebrae - so those got rebuilt and fused into a non-flexible section about 6 inches long. The most painful part was the broken ribs. In an almost fetal position I could find comfort except for painful breathing due to the broken ribs. I remained crippled for 14 years which varied from limping to walking stick to crutches to wheelchair. My condition continuously worsened until my mother-in-law fell down the stairs inside her house. Reflexively, she had tried to catch herself with one hand while her arm was outstretched. It broke her shoulder. The emergency room doctor was a fantastic orthopedic surgeon. During a therapy session several months later, I had the occasion to meet her Doctor. After talking about the condition of my mother-in-law, the Doctor turned-to-me and inquired, "What is the reason your are crippled?" When I explained the ladder accident [above] he asked me to schedule an appointment - even with his knowledge that many doctors had given me no hope for recovery.

He did my back surgery, straightened me up a bit, and sent me home for a long recovery.
25 months later I was as good as new! Now, at 60 years old; I can do just about anything I choose to do - but that NEVER includes using ladders!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Otis it sounds like you were never going to let your injury get the best of you and that surely must have made a difference too.

I guess this might be a good time to post this. I went back to school about 10 years ago to get my power engineering ticket. In the one of the manuals is this statement about using ladders. 

"A ladder should be placed 25% of its length away from a wall for maximum stability".

Of course that's on firm ground. If the ground is slippery the base may need to be weighted, staked, or tied down just to make sure.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

For the acrophobes amongst us...
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gmYO4JgnB...8pI/s1600/tumblr_inline_mwsdukcPRT1rqnidv.gif


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

:cray:Being a certified Technical Rescue Technician this clearly illustrates why I do not partake in ice climbing.:cray:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

And again from me... (A Certified Jackass). 

My Dad used to say to David and me that we were probably not going to live to be 20 at the rate we were going. We had every kind of accident one could think of. I (now at age 60) have a lot of scars to show for it. Safety is very important and there are many ways to get hurt in most activities - whether you're driving, working in a kitchen, working in the yard or working in the shop. When I get a real laugh, though - is when I bump into a friend, relative or neighbor who refers to me as "accident-prone". I contest this assertion, because considering the sources they often have no scars or injuries because their most strenuous activity is using their TV remote control!

We are all going to get bumps and bruises as we engage in physical activities. The more physical activities we engage in - the greater our exposure to injuries. Who ever heard of a football team's "Water Boy" getting injured? I have had to adjust my thinking considerably, because on many days - I don't feel like working in the shop. Some days I am ready to tackle the world, other days - it hurts just to walk my dog. Prioritizing work is a good idea. I am very blessed to have the physical abilities that I do have; despite the fact that I am a two-time cancer survivor, diabetic, migraine patient and have painful bone spurs in several locations. I have ten fingers, yet three have been reattached (not shop accidents) and now work perfectly. Still, I feel very blessed. Painful experiences have taught me to think about how I feel compared to the work task required for that day. I also do not ask my shop helpers to do something that they do not feel comfortable with doing.

How we dress in the workshop is something I am a "stickler" about. One of my guys has long hair - but in my shop and on my jobs, he has NO CHOICE, but to keep his hair confined in a cap. Long sleeved shirts are NOT ALLOWED. Necklaces, rings and wristwatches are not allowed, either. Giving help to another person must be requested by the main operator of the power tool. Cell phones are best left aside, also. Many people properly protect their eyes, but forget their EARS...I can think of several times someone has had something SMALL and HOT fly into their ears. Even though a tool may not create a loud noise doesn't mean it cannot send hot pieces of material flying through a shop!

Over the years, we all learn ways to get hurt and this causes us to develop those little "lists in our head". Joy's Dad owned and hands-on operated a large furniture manufacturing business for 51 years. People over the years there have been hurt in ways that would defy the imagination! He retired with 10- fingers, an amazing skillset and two acres of woodworking machinery. Despite weekly safety meetings, workers would lose focus of the task at hand and get hurt.

This initial thread is very helpful in my opinion because it is helpful to know how others have gotten hurt - because many times, us knowing what "didn't work-out" for one person; may save us from that same harmful experience. *It isn't being a "sissy" to be safety-minded, but rather it is being SMART!*

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*"...because it is helpful to know how others have gotten hurt "*

S'funny, I wouldn't have thought of these techniques...:blink:


----------

